# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Volvo S40 1.8 2009 MIL (Check Engine light)

## bchris

Γεια σας σύντροφοι.
θελω την βοηθεια σας με αυτο το παλιο-λαμπακι.

Εχει καμποσα χρονια που αναβει, το εχουν δει πολλα συνεργεία, αλλα κανεις δεν μπόρεσε να βρει τι φταίει.
Καθε φορα, το σήμανε με το obd, αλλα μετα απο λιγο, παλι άναβε αυτο.
Το αμάξι απο Service παντα στην ωρα του.

Τωρα ομως πρεπει οπωσδήποτε να το στησω για τα καλα.
Εχει κανεις σας καμμια ιδεα ?

----------


## hurt30

θα πας στο συνεργείο πάλι, θα κάτσεις μαζί του και θα σημειώσεις τα λάθη που βγάζει το διαγνωστικό. Όχι τι θα σου πει ο συνεργειάς αλλά τους τετραψήφιους ή εξαψήφιους κωδικούς (όλους!). Από εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε.

----------


## picdev

Πήγαινε σε συνεργείο που έχει διαγνωστικό της βολβό και δες τα λάθη και τις περιγραφές , κατά προτίμηση να δεις τι λέει στη αγγλική γλώσσα γιατί οι μεταφράσεις είναι χαλια και αρες μαρες κουκουναρες.
Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς δμε ξέρουν αγγλικά.
Μετά στο βιβλίο του κινητήρα υπάρχουν για όλα τα σφάλματά τι μπορεί να φταίει .
Τώρα αν βρεις μηχανικό που να ξέρει αγγλικά να τα διαβάζει και να τα ψάχνει στο ίντερνετ πάω πάσο , πες το μου να του πηγαίνω το δικό μου  

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dbnn

Πριν απο ολη αυτη τη ταλαιπωρια, αλλαξε βενζιναδικο καλου κακου και κανε ενα καθαρισμο μπεκ - αλλαγη μπουζι. Να δεις πως θα σβησει......

----------


## xsterg

φιλε ειναι πετρελαιο, βενζινη, υγραεριο? 
πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω. 2-3 γεμισματα σε αλλο βενζιναδικο και βλεπουμε. 
επίσης αν εχεις κανει μετατροπη σε υγραεριο πιθανο να σου βγαζει καποιο προβλημα και απο εκει. βλεπεις οι μετατροπες που γινονται στην ελλαδα ειναι της... πλακας.

----------


## bchris

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παίδες.
Το αμάξι το εχω γυρω στα 7 χρονια. Το προβλημα ξεκινησε περιπου στα 2 με 3.
Ειναι βενζινοκινητο, οπως το εβγαλε η μαμα του. Μονο μπαταρια εχω αλλαξει.
Οπως καταβαινετε δεν ειναι προβλημα βενζίνης.

Συν ολα τα παραπανω, τωρα εδω και 2 μηνες, ειναι Ελβετια.

Το παιρνω λοιπον προχτές απο το Service, σβηστο το λαμπακι. 
(Εξουσιοδοτημένο συνεργείο, κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλο Service),
αααα ρε Svizzera λεω, το εκανες το θαύμα σου.

Μετα απο 20Km, να σου το παλι....

Εν τω μεταξυ, ολα τα γαμω-συνεργεία, να μην βρισκουν τιποτα!
Τι να πω?..

Μπουζι ομως, εχει πολυ καιρο ν' αλλαξει. Τα βγαζουν λενε και ειναι σαν καινουργια.
Στην Ελλάδα, τον παρακάλαγα να μου τ'αλλαξει. Τιποτα αυτος.

Εδω Ελβετια, τα ιδια! Καινουργια ειναι μου ειπε.

Δεν καταλαβαινω, συλλεκτικά ειναι τα μπουζούκι του S40?

Στις 14 του μηνος, θα το ξαναπαω. Ελπιζω να βγαλω ακρη για δεν με παιρνει αλλο.

----------


## picdev

Τι δουλειά έχει ή βενζινη , αυτο το πράγμα δεν ειναι λαμπάκι αλλά ένα από τα 100 σφάλματα που μπορεί να βγάλει ο εγκέφαλος του κινητήρα . Τώρα πώς βγαλατε συμπέρασμα ότι φταίει ή βενζινη χωρίς να ξέρουμε το σφάλμα πάω πάσο 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## panagiwtis

Φίλε μου αν έχεις βάλει XENON πάνω πολύ πιθανό να σου το ανάβει και απο εκεί..
Το είδα και αυτό σε ένα peugeot 206 και έπαθα πλάκα..
Το μάντεψε ο μάστορας γιατί το μηχάνημα έβγαζε ότι να 'ναι στο διαγνωστικό!

----------


## xsterg

και με τα ξενον, και με την καλη ποιοτητα βενζινης και με τις μετατροπες απο το υγραεριο και με τις μετατροπες γενικοτερα μπορει να το βγαζει. εσυ ξερεις τι μετατροπες εχεις κανει στο αυτοκινητο σου.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ναι, μονο που τα ξένον θέλουν φανάρι σχεδιασμένο για αυτά αλλιώς στραβώνουν....

----------


## nyannaco

Και στραβώνουν τον απέναντι, και δεν βλέπει ο κάγκουρας γιατί διασκορπίζεται πολύ το φως αντί να φωτίζει το δρόμο. Μου έτυχε να οδηγήσω τέτοιο και δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχάριστο. Απορώ πώς το κάνουν...

----------


## xsterg

> Ναι, μονο που τα ξένον θέλουν φανάρι σχεδιασμένο για αυτά αλλιώς στραβώνουν....


εγω μιλησα για την βλαβη που λεει ο αλλος φιλος. δεν μιλησα για το αν στραβωνουν η οχι. μην ειμαστε εκτος θεματος.

----------


## panagiwtis

> εγω μιλησα για την βλαβη που λεει ο αλλος φιλος. δεν μιλησα για το αν στραβωνουν η οχι. μην ειμαστε εκτος θεματος.


Σωστός ο φίλος.. Χρήστος..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## bchris

> ...
> Ειναι βενζινοκινητο, οπως το εβγαλε η μαμα του. Μονο μπαταρια εχω αλλαξει.
> ...


Το αμάξι δεν εχει υποστεί καμμια μετατροπή/αλλαγη.
Ουτε πατακια δεν εχω αλλαξει.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Χρηστο δεν εχει καταγράψει σφάλματα;ολα τα αυτοκινητα καταγραφουν σφαλματα στον εγκεφαλο.ειτε αυτα εμφανιζονται τυχαια ειτε συνεχεια.εσενα δεν εχει εμφανισει τίποτα;ειχες ενημερωσει το συνεργειο γιατι τα random σφαλματα τα σβηνουν

----------


## bchris

Λοιπον το πηρα απο το συνεργείο σημερα, σβησανε τα λαθη, ελεγξανε οτι νόμιζαν κι έσβησαν το λαμπακι.
Εγω τους έβαλα ν' αλλάξουν και μπουζι.
Ο θεος βοηθός τωρα.

Το error code (DTC): *ECM-0071
*
Καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## hurt30

Απο το google φαινεται οτι εχει να κανει με καποια τροφοδοσια του ecm (εγκεφαλου κινητηρα). Δεν βρισκω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

----------


## picdev

Ecm-0071 δεν βρήκα , υπάρχει p0071.
Ειδες τη περιγραφή ?
Το ειδες με τα .μάτια  σου να λέει ecm-0071?

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Το ECM σημαίνει σφάλμα στον εγκέφαλο του κινητήρα , αλλά 0071 δεν βλεπω να έχει 

Manual - CarDiagnostics.be
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&sourc...1tQUKaj8zDyZ7w

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Σε p0071 βγάζει 
Ambient Air Temperature Sensor.
Είναι ο αισθητήρας εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας , είναι σημαντικός για το μίγμα και όχι μόνο για να τον βλέπεις στο καντράν για αυτό πετάει check.
Αλλά καλύτερα να δεις τη περιγραφή που λέει το διαγνωστικό 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν κωδικοί odb που είναι κοινοί για όλα τα αμάξια και θα τους δεις μένα φτηνό διαγνωστικό της τάξης των 3€ από το eBay , το elm327 πχ.
Αν βάλεις το original διαγνωστικό θα δεις το κωδικό της Volvo με περιγραφή . Εδώ είναι ένας πίνακας με αντιστοιχίες.
Που  ecm-0071 σε volvo δεν υπάρχει.
Σε odb. Yparxei p0071.


http://forums.swedespeed.com/showthr...onversion-List

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## bchris

Λοιπον αυτη η παλιοχαμουρα ο συνεργειας θελει πολλες ξυλιες.
Γιατι?

Γιατι ευτυχως βρηκα ενα obd2 Reader και το έβαλα επανω και το σφάλμα που βγαζει ειναι το εξης:
"P0171 System Too Lean Bank ?"

Προφανως αυτη η παλιαδερφη μου έδωσε λαθος κωδικό (οπως ειπες κι εσυ Ακη δεν υπαρχει) για να με στείλει για τσάι...

----------


## picdev

Έχεις πρόβλημα στο μίγμα σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παιρνει απο κάπου παραπάνω αερα.
Σε vag group υπάρχει τρόπος να δεις από που παίρνει αέρα με το διαγνωστικό και τα fuel trims σε volvo δεν ξέρω 

http://forums.swedespeed.com/showthr...ystem-Too-Lean

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Από κάπου παίρνει παραπάνω αερα  και θα σου καίει πολύ παραπάνω 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------

